# Oil pressure sender adapter.. very cheap



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey, just thought id share a site..

Turbotoys.com

they have one for 13.99+shipping..

I ordered one and it is good quality work... looks just like the nissport adapter.. at a fraction of the price.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it has the 1/8 BSPT threading for the block?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, i installed mine.. perfect fit..


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Chuck said:


> yeah, i installed mine.. perfect fit..


Looks like the website is down


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Whoops.. my mistake

Http://www.tunertoys.com


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Only difference I can see is the nissport adapter has 3 NPT fittings. Also this one looks to be made of brass vs stainless steel for the nissport one, but you can't beat the price!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i thought $50 was really steep for the nisport adaptor, I think autometer also has the right adaptor for metric installs, I think I made my own adaptor with a tap, but my oil system is like nothing else.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Lol.. i was un-aware of the nissport adapter having 3 outlets... so.. i suppose the extra few outlets would be well worth the extra money, plus its made of steel.. but for 17.99 total.. you cant beat that with a hammer


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

oh btw, the adapter has 2 outlets.. as well as the BSPT fitting for the oil pressure unit... so.. its 3 outlets total..


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the nissport looks like a nicely machined part from what ive seen, plus its made out of 316 SS....excellent material choice. imo, i would pay extra for a quality machined part. take some pics of the tunertoy part....that would help compare the two.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

$40 extra for a small company like Nissport that makes parts for Nissans is worth it to me. :thumbup:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

As an update.. I ordered this part and all of the ports fit fine, the only problem is that the NPT ports are 180 degrees apart. I was unable to find a configuration where I could get an oil pressure sender in one port and the oil line in another. In the end I had to block off one port and put a tee into the other.
Still a nice piece with the male/female BSPT ends, makes keeping the stock oil pressure switch easy and fairly cheap.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Only difference I can see is the nissport adapter has 3 NPT fittings. Also this one looks to be made of brass vs stainless steel for the nissport one, but you can't beat the price!


Note to self, price isn't everything.
This fitting broke off in my engine block today. I noticed oil was leaking first so nothing catastrophic happened but it breaking off in my block is bad enough. I will be ordering the Nissport adapter on Monday.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ouch...good thing you caught it in time. sometimes a "T" fitting or adapter in the back of the block can break off due to the added weight and moment of lines/senders/fittings combined with vibration.

you could also run a oil filter sandwhich type adapter and run your oil feed lines/misc press senders from there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I opted to use both. I use only 1 port from the Nissport adapter for the oil feed line, and I use the Greddy sandwich plate for everything else. Exactly what Javier said about keeping a minimum of stress on the fitting the screws into the block, perhaps this is why Nissport uses stainless steel for their adapters? 

Glad you found it before something went poof, that would be all you need.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea it was kind of a pain to get the broken piece out of the block. I got an extractor, but didn't have enough room to get a drill in there. So I used my imagination and with the extractor, a socket and some jb weld came up with this.










It worked perfectly, got the broken piece out in about a minute once the jb weld had set.

The other thing about the tuner toys fitting.. the NPT ports are 180 degrees apart and I was unable to find a way to get the oil feed on one side and the oil pressure sender on another without hitting something. So I blocked off one port and teed into the other. This added more weight at a longer distance from the fitting, which would increase the moment. If I can hook the feed line and pressure sender directly into the nissport fitting it should help reduce this and it's a stronger fitting to begin with.



> Glad you found it before something went poof, that would be all you need.


Tell me about it.. probably the only time I'll be happy something broke off in my engine block.


----------

